# I can't say the P word, but I can tease.



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes. Cien Anos. Yes. Preferido. No. Not in shops. No. Won't be in shops. Yes. Tasty. Yes. 2 are 'missing'. Yes. True limited production. Yes. I have 1 of the secret # of boxes produced. No. You can't come over. Yes. I am teasing. Just cause I can. 


Love ya mean it


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you sure I can't come over ................

:mumbles:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble: you go girl


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh..those look nice!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*They look tasty! Nice pick-up!!:dribble:*


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

They melt .. I mean melt when you smoke them.. like butt-a. OMG Was almost like having a --- umm-- aaa... yeah.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *They look tasty! Nice pick-up!!:dribble:*


I love my job


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> They melt .. I mean melt when you smoke them.. like butt-a. OMG Was almost like having a --- umm-- aaa... yeah.


Make ya wanna slap yo mama???


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Have I ever told you how beautiful you and your cigars are?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

So you are bringing some to the DC herf right? :biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Make ya wanna slap yo mama???


That's SO cajun

Nice tease. Now did you ever explain the lat and long numbers on your wrist?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL Kory.umm.. I can be bribed 

Mike... you're so sweet 

yes my lil fire dawg.. they are slap yo momma hard good.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> That's SO cajun
> 
> Nice tease. Now did you ever explain the lat and long numbers on your wrist?


coords to my fathers grave.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

cybervee said:


> Are you sure I can't come over ................
> 
> :mumbles:


aww dont cry. tell ya what. since im such a nice person, i'll smoke one for ya ok? :biggrin:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> LOL Kory.umm.. I can be bribed
> .


I was just messing with you, seriously though nice sticks!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> coords to my fathers grave.


Loud and clear girl.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Loud and clear girl.


thanky


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

A girl and her cigars--A shaggy dog story


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes. That is n0rp. Yes. You are a tease. Yes. You have a great job. No. I will not beg.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I hear these can only be bought at 4 stores in America...including Two Guys Smoke Shop in Salem, NH

Is this true?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

SVB said:


> I hear these can only be bought at 4 stores in America...including Two Guys Smoke Shop in Salem, NH
> 
> Is this true?


5  i just got 4 boxes for a retailer here. thats how i got my box.. lol


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, that IS a tease.... ya coulda just said "nanna, nanna, boo - boo" and been done with it!  Seriously, that's like just naughty...

CD


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

:mumbles:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> They melt .. I mean melt when you smoke them.. like butt-a. OMG Was almost like having a --- umm-- aaa... yeah.


Yeah - she calls me up this afternoon to tease "You'll never guess what I'm smoking". It was like one of those 976 numbers. Not that I'd know anything about that...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> Yeah - she calls me up this afternoon to tease "You'll never guess what I'm smoking". It was like one of those 976 numbers. Not that I'd know anything about that...


you liked it.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> you liked it.


and your point would be...

:biggrin:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

if we cant come over, can you just send me one or seven?
looks awesome, thanks for the n0rp, braggart :biggrin::dribble:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

But, I love you


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

So they aren't discontinuing that line huh?Wow thanks for the preview,post a pick with you burning one!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

paint said:


> So they aren't discontinuing that line huh?Wow thanks for the preview,post a pick with you burning one!!


I think this is a one-time, special edition deal but I'll let her majesty of LA n0rp confirm that. I still have 2 of the Cien Anos sleeping soundly and guard them with my life. Their sibling were fantastic a couple years ago. I can oly imagine how good they must be now.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet grab


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

I got lost with the amount of questions that I asked that you answered in the original caption. Very nice pickup and I'm going to bed now with some amazing dreams involving those cigars.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

That's ok, I'll protect ya babe, you smoke as many as you want. If anyone gives you a hard time (at least one you didn't start, well that may limit things) they can take it up with me... Now about that be kind to other peoples dads who love ya like there own gift....


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!

:dribble:


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

great pics thx for sharing....look at me look at me!..pay attention to me!!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

paint said:


> So they aren't discontinuing that line huh?Wow thanks for the preview,post a pick with you burning one!!


It's not that they are being discontinued. They were a TRUE LIMITED PRODUCTION blend. These were produced specifically for something/someone.
Not produced in the same quantity as the other sizes of the cien anos.

Oh, umm, pic of me smoking one. I keep trying, but I get distracted. LOL


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

The beauty of it is... I get to share these...well I am going to share these. Awesome smokes, and Im not that selfish. . . . a tease maybe, but not selfish. LOL


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Cgargirl - my moma warned me about girls like you. You tease. You can see - but you can't have. I love cen anos - I put a box away - but in a preferido?? and not avilable??


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

baba said:


> Cgargirl - my moma warned me about girls like you. You tease. You can see - but you can't have. I love cen anos - I put a box away - but in a preferido?? and not avilable??


yuppers . preferido. I work for the company and the only way I got it was to get it from the retailer I got it for!! Poor Webmeister had to listen to me drool over it when I busted the box open 

It's the Cien Anos blend..just rolled in the No1 Preferido. BUtt-a


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats just not right... Nice grab though.


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks! Now you have me trying to find out which retailers it is that have these. If I can't get some that's cool, but I want some so bad!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> yuppers . preferido. I work for the company and the only way I got it was to get it from the retailer I got it for!! Poor Webmeister had to listen to me drool over it when I busted the box open
> 
> It's the Cien Anos blend..just rolled in the No1 Preferido. BUtt-a


Your now starting to hurt me --=BAD  Have NEVER had one of these---and it sounds like I will not for a while! EVER---YOU TEASE!!!!----LOL


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:

This hurts my eyes!! My heart is of stroke!! What do you want sweety?? Cach? Pearls? Diamonts? Rubies? PM me for my Visa-number!! :lol:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh, probably sour anyway.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Sondra and norp, it doesn't get any better:dribble:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn PEEPS!! Man, those look great.. Oh, I mean you look great!

Hope all is well and that you are misbehaving yourself..

Looks like you are! Go get em':whoohoo:


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

What do you mean you cant say the "P" word?! Here I will say it for you.....PREFERIDO! Oh BTW, its so unbecoming to tease, now give it up girl, we want some of those cigars!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I don't think she's easy---


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice! Looks tasty! Is the box gone yet? hehe


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> I don't think she's easy---


It ain't easy being tease'y hahahah..

Here's the deal. There are 25 in a box. 2 are gone. 3 are spoken for. That makes 20 left. I'm keeping ATLEAST 5 for me. What's the count now? 15

OoooTay. PM me why you should get one or who should get one and the Perferido Fairy will make a special delivery. See, I dont tease unless Im going to come through.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

amateurke said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble:
> 
> This hurts my eyes!! My heart is of stroke!! What do you want sweety?? Cach? Pearls? Diamonts? Rubies? PM me for my Visa-number!! :lol:


You got the first one. THX for the PM


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> But, I love you



oh no! I love YOU! Whens my ride along? lol


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> It ain't easy being tease'y hahahah..
> 
> Here's the deal. There are 25 in a box. 2 are gone. 3 are spoken for. That makes 20 left. I'm keeping ATLEAST 5 for me. What's the count now? 15
> 
> OoooTay. PM me why you should get one or who should get one and the Perferido Fairy will make a special delivery. See, I dont tease unless Im going to come through.


Thats one hell of an offer. WTG Sondra!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

matt257 said:


> Thats one hell of an offer. WTG Sondra!!


Just call me CG the Cigar Fairy  I spread the love.

More love to come once I survive a midafternoon herf with some folks today.

LOL


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Just call me *CG the Cigar Fairy*  I spread the love.
> 
> More love to come once I survive a midafternoon herf with some folks today.
> 
> LOL


I think we should see if Stogie will put that next to manufacturer under your screen name! That would be awesome! Hope you have a great time at the herf, will there be pics?? Or is that incriminating evidence


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

matt257 said:


> I think we should see if Stogie will put that next to manufacturer under your screen name! That would be awesome! Hope you have a great time at the herf, will there be pics?? Or is that incriminating evidence


hahah Ive been trying to get him to put CIGAR MADAME LOL

umm how bouts I say "Pics of incriminating nature" hahahah


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> hahah Ive been trying to get him to put CIGAR MADAME LOL
> 
> umm how bouts I say "Pics of incriminating nature" hahahah


:lol: We need to start a vote of what to put under your screen name!

"Pics of incriminating nature" - Is that like the ones with Fatman :lol:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

canney said:


>


Youre killing me!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pickups indeed....they taste like butter???.........yummmm


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Jason Brown said:


> Nice pickups indeed....they taste like butter???.........yummmm


You got #2... ad=nd the first Canadian .. eh


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

:dribble:Wow!! Tu si eres un monstro!!! I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

PM sent with a request ***Crosses Fingers***


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not even gonna bother sending a PM, I'm thinking that would be wasted on me  Geez, either I go to work or a wedding today... coin toss?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

sseagle said:


> I'm not even gonna bother sending a PM, I'm thinking that would be wasted on me  Geez, either I go to work or a wedding today... coin toss?


Wedding :lol:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I would have to watch the maid of honors children...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

sseagle said:


> I forgot to mention that I would have to watch the maid of honors children...


work. weddings are overrated. Said like a true single female. LOL


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

sseagle said:


> I'm not even gonna bother sending a PM, I'm thinking that would be wasted on me  Geez, either I go to work or a wedding today... coin toss?


Haha...yeah... sending a PM... isn't that like begging a woman for something? Hmm...poor taste.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

So that's what you were hiding from me at the herf! 

I don't have to ask to come over, all I gotta do is show up at Blue Havana II and you're ALWAYS there! :lol:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

SVB said:


> I hear these can only be bought at 4 stores in America...including Two Guys Smoke Shop in Salem, NH
> 
> Is this true?


I just called them and they do NOT have them.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Quick update... I went to work, they sent me home, apparently I was informed on, then I had to change into wedding gear and drive basically across the St. Louis area, now I got roped into baby sitting =( double ughh


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> oh no! I love YOU! Whens my ride along? lol


Any time you are in Calif.....


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> You got the first one. THX for the PM


Have you read this guys!! I am the first one!! And you know what they say about the first one; You never forget your first one!!!:lol:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

sseagle said:


> Quick update... I went to work, they sent me home, apparently I was informed on, then I had to change into wedding gear and drive basically across the St. Louis area, now I got roped into baby sitting =( double ughh


Someone narc'd you off to the boss? You gotta learn to be more sneaky - schedule out-of-town meeting or something.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Main Entry: hun·gry 
Pronunciation: \ˈhəŋ-grē\ 
Function: adjective 
Inflected Form(s): hun·gri·er; hun·gri·est 
Etymology: Middle English, from Old English hungrig; akin to Old English hungor 
Date: before 12th century 
1 a: feeling hunger b: characterized by or characteristic of hunger or appetite
2 a: eager, avid <hungry for affection> b: strongly motivated (as by ambition)
3: not rich or fertile : barren
.......................................................................................

gift 
Pronunciation: \ˈgift\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: Middle English, from Old Norse, something given, talent; akin to Old English giefan to give 
Date: 12th century 
1 : a notable capacity, talent, or endowment 
2 : something voluntarily transferred by one person to another without compensation 
3 : the act, right, or power of giving


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Have you read this guys!! I am the first one!! And you know what they say about the first one; You never forget your first one!!!:lol:


HAHAHAHAH OMG.. okay.. thats funny


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> It ain't easy being tease'y hahahah..
> 
> Here's the deal. There are 25 in a box. 2 are gone. 3 are spoken for. That makes 20 left. I'm keeping ATLEAST 5 for me. What's the count now? 15
> 
> OoooTay. PM me why you should get one or who should get one and the Perferido Fairy will make a special delivery. See, I dont tease unless Im going to come through.


PM sent.....and it's a pretty good reason if you ask me!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

brianhewitt said:


> So that's what you were hiding from me at the herf!
> 
> I don't have to ask to come over, all I gotta do is show up at Blue Havana II and you're ALWAYS there! :lol:


Dude, I dont go there unless I feel like wanting to kill myself on the drive back. LOL It's a hike to get there for me...like 60 miles ONE WAY.

I didnt have them at the herf.... just got them yesterday


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Any time you are in Calif.....


Ohhhhh yeah  It's on.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

The EVP said:


> PM sent.....and it's a pretty good reason if you ask me!


HHAHAH.. OMG. you already have done what you have threatened! LOL

sheesh... killing me.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> I didnt have them at the herf.... just got them yesterday


Yeah, I can vouch for that. She popped the top on that box yesterday afternoon and then called to torment me while she was smoking it. Girl's got a mean streak!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> You got #2... ad=nd the first Canadian .. eh


Awesome...I can't wait to try it. I can't beat amateurke's response roflmao so I will just say thanks....:biggrin:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> Yeah, I can vouch for that. She popped the top on that box yesterday afternoon and then called to torment me while she was smoking it. Girl's got a mean streak!


A mean streak? hahaha atleast I didnt send pics of me smoking it to you like i did to some others here.. hahahahah


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> A mean streak? hahaha atleast I didnt send pics of me smoking it to you like i did to some others here.. hahahahah


Your ummmm... errrrr.... "graphic description" was more than enough. I don't think I could have handled explicit images after that.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I not only think Sondra is a tease she has to be---

OK where did you go---some more teasing pleasure "PLEASE"--


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> A mean streak? hahaha atleast I didnt send pics of me smoking it to you like i did to some others here.. hahahahah


Wow, I got neither... *yay* I'm not hated as much as I thought I was. :redface:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> Your ummmm... errrrr.... "graphic description" was more than enough. I don't think I could have handled explicit images after that.


All I said was that it was "melting on the tounge" --- now that wasn't too graphic. However I will admit the slight moans and purrs while smoking the cigar prolly wasn't a good thing to be doing while on the phone or in public.

:dribble:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> I not only think Sondra is a tease she has to be---
> 
> OK where did you go---some more teasing pleasure "PLEASE"--


MOI!? I represent that remark.... :eeek:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> MOI!? I represent that remark.... :eeek:


I'm jealous and I had a dream---Ut Oh!:eeek:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> I'm jealous and I had a dream---Ut Oh!:eeek:


Did it have a midget in it?? Cause that's what I dreamed. HAHAHHA
ok, not really....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> Did it have a midget in it?? Cause that's what I dreamed. HAHAHHA
> ok, not really....


That was you :eeek::lol:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

sorry folks, it was a joke


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

canney said:


> sorry folks, it was a joke


jokes are always good for the soul--:biggrin:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I missed it ??? what happened? canney did you do something? Man I hate it when I dont catch things...


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Canney hurt my feelings

ohh wait......

I dont have feelings.....

Speedy out


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Canney hurt my feelings
> 
> ohh wait......
> 
> ...


hahahahhha... funny


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> hahahahhha... funny


Wait till I start drinking..........Hide the children or they maybe ruined for life:huh_oh:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Wait till I start drinking..........Hide the children or they maybe ruined for life:huh_oh:


 You think I can say the same?!?!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> You think I can say the same?!?!


No you can not say the same, your a chick. You are to be loving and do the child rearing......LOL I can't keep a straight face


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Here is the other one resting in the Humidor right now. Enjoy. I had one on Wed with her and it was outstanding. :biggrin:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

forgot pic.


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Ding....Dong......Can I borrow a cup of....oh, whatcha puffin on.....LOL


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> You got the first one. THX for the PM


Sondra, Did you ever send something over?? Nothing arrived!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I smoked one of these the other day very very good indeed some burn issues but very good


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

now now cgar girl, anybody tell you to play fair?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Hit


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Witch hit???


----------

